# Post your dog!



## foxxer (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, pictures and videos of dogs are great. Post yours! 
I have a little cavalier king charles eating my iphone, chasing lasers etc...
here are my photos and videos of her:
http://www.kontain.com/david#entries/entry/1014


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Be careful with lasers oO They are known to cause neurological damage in some dogs.


----------



## foxxer (Nov 19, 2008)

Filnyyena said:


> Be careful with lasers oO They are known to cause neurological damage in some dogs.


thanks, i thought something might be up with lasers. They make her crazy.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

these are my 4....and there's one of Titch playing w/ his laser light (he doesn't spaz out like most dogs do...mostly he stares at the light)

left to right: Lacey, Titch, Tir and Saoirse...









and don't they have such a ruff life?...this is them at "work" on my night shift...but they play/work hard during the day:










then Titch w/ his laser "dot"....he has stood staring at it for up to 3 min b/4:


----------



## foxxer (Nov 19, 2008)

tirluc said:


> these are my 4....and there's one of Titch playing w/ his laser light (he doesn't spaz out like most dogs do...mostly he stares at the light)
> 
> left to right: Lacey, Titch, Tir and Saoirse...
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Not to be mean or anything but shouldn't this thread be in the dog pictures forum?


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

This is Wally, being his grinning, happy little self.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Filnyyena said:


> Be careful with lasers oO They are known to cause neurological damage in some dogs.


Heh Wally doesn't care about that dot (I wish he would), but he's trying to snuff and nip at the pointer itself and try to eat it LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's Ella our little puppy girl.......









And here's Otis-- a 16 month old English Mastiff


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Lolas_Dad said:


> Not to be mean or anything but shouldn't this thread be in the dog pictures forum?


I guess if you have dial-up... 






Here's my five from a cell phone pic...


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Eddie, 2 year old black Lab










Uallis, 20 month old English Mastiff


----------



## Joebas (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is our Pack...
Brother and sister Cockapoos, Rescued Golden and Pure Newfie pup.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know how to insert photos here but here's (hopefully) a url to some of them: http://photobucket.com/Kiri_01

Everyone's dogs are gorgeous!!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Spunky, 10









Honey, 8

Both Beagles.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

flipgirl, if you go in and copy the img link on your photobuckets then paste here, it'll show the pic.....


KBlover, Titch will sit and look at the floor, look at my hand, look at the floor, etc. whenever he wants to play.....i can even have fun w/ him by putting my hand in my pocket, bring it out and point and he'll humour me by looking down....then goes to where he knows the laser pen is usually at and waits.....


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

THanks Tirluc! Here goes:

Kiri's 1st day home:









Kiri at 4 months:

















Kiri at 9 months:


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's a more current pic:


----------



## foxxer (Nov 19, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's my big boy


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

16 week old Bichon-Poodle...Baxter


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Lolas_Dad said:


> Not to be mean or anything but shouldn't this thread be in the dog pictures forum?


It's fine here, as are the other threads with pix.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Belle-8 1/2 year old Rottie/GSD mix








Shadow-10 year old Shih Tzu/Poodle mix


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's a picture of me & my "Germans", Kiera (GSD) & Clyde.









My little pumpkin.









This is Stixxx.









And an older picture of my little Nat.









One more to follow...


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Last but not least, my golden retriever, Zellie...


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are just a few. The last two are our up and coming weight pullers.The frist dog is dad to the last pup.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

i don't have a dog...i have a giant bumble bee...


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

This is Alexis!








This is Havoc!








This is Warhead (Black Brindle) and Chaos (White)


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are my bum-kins. China is about 6 years old English Bullador and LeRoy Jenkens is 2 years old American Bulldog.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

here is our little "booger" hahaha!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Peanut- 2yr old puppymill rescue.








My little boy!








There he is again!








I'll have to reply again for my other dog


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hallie -7 month old beagle 










That's her favorite toy it's a monkey 









her and my cat her adopted "sister"


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is my Sadie lady 










Haha thought i'd post one of Sadie's funniest pictures yet!










Awwe isn't she just so pretty?










My Sadie baby


----------



## aphioni (Nov 11, 2008)

This is my Beemer- Parsons Russell Terrier


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Some of Tilba & Sooty playing.























No harm was done in the taking of these pics.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

Everyone's pups are so beautiful!!

Here's my little buddy -- 



















And playing w/ her older "sister"....


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's my Bailey boy. The first is when I first got him and the other is from last week. He's about 6 months now. (They're crappy iPhone pictures 'cause I'm a spaz and it's easiest.)


----------



## AJF080170 (Oct 6, 2008)

This is Max and Abby. As you can see, Max is in a state of depression with his new cone, and Abby is in desperate need of a haircut. Of course, our groomer is on vacation until mid-December. She should look like a miniature bear by then!(hee hee)


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Here are my boys. Bartleby is on the left, he's a deaf boston terrier mix. Loki, my golden boy, is on the right. Bartleby is actually half the size of Loki even though it doesn't look it here.


----------

